# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم OSS Client  OSS Client 6.8 HTC SPRINT UNLOCK and VTELCA CARIBE 4 BY IMEI Calculation !!

## mohamed73

*OSS CLIENT REAL AND UNIQUE SOLUTIONS FOR USERS NO NEED CREDITS NO NEED BUY ACTIVATIONS NO FAKE UPDATE   OSS CLIENT GIVE YOU EVERY WEEK NEW MULTI MODELS UPDATES *   *HTC SPRINT MODELS FAST DIRECT UNLOCK ADDED*   *HTC* * 
0P6B70000 
0PAJ50000 
0PCV10000 
0PJA20000 
0PM920000 
PN0720000
831C 
A11_CHL 
A32E_WHL 
HIMA_WHL
M7_WLS 
M8_ACE_WHL 
M8_WHL
Desire 510 
Desire 626s 
One E8 
One M7 
One M8 
One M9* 
********************** *REAL FIRST AND ALONE IN THE WORLD NEW VTELCA MODELS ADDED FREE BY IMEI CALCULATION*   *-Vtelca caribe 4
-ZTE V769M* 
 ********************* *FIRST AND ALONE IN THE WORLD ADDED FREE BY IMEI CALCULATION*  *- Huawei  F317 
- Huawei F362*  
*********************** *XOX MODELS ADDED FOR  FREE BY IMEI CALCULATION   - XOX  Wave XX   
- XOX ICON* 
******************** *NEW AZUMI MODELS ADDED  FREE BY IMEI CALCULATION*   *- AZUMI L2U  
- AZUMI L2Z*        Just buy from your Reseller or our official Experience Resellers,  
We support 24/7 - can contact us directly 
New Reseller Are Welcome 
New Dealers Are Welcome 
New Customers Are Welcome - 
Sales direct contact :  
- mail : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- what's app messenger : +33624320604 
-viber :+33624320604 
- wechat : ossclient   
PS : When others fail  Oss client success  *
We are looking to users can help us with device locked in hand for  provide more solutions by imei calculation if have phone in hand please  contact me at now need htc mtk*   *-Desire 210
-Desire 616
-Desire 210
-Desire 526g+
-Desire 626ph
-Desire 816g
-Desire 620g+
-Desire 626g+ *  *thx in advance guys*

----------

